

Show HN: GifSwipe – Tinder for Gifs - spenceryen
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/gifswipe/id955095561?ls=1&mt=8

======
sandy007
@spenceryen what's the backstory? How did you come up with this idea?

~~~
spenceryen
I started thinking of tinder for ideas... And I like funny gifs haha

~~~
sandy007
Liked this cool app. i have added this product on our site :)

